# Mặt nạ dưỡng da đa năng cho những chuyến đi



## Vũ Thu Hằng (18/7/18)

Các sản phẩm mặt nạ dưỡng da hội tụ đủ tính đa năng, tiện lợi và dễ sử dụng.

Việc dưỡng da những ngày hè, nhất là trong những chuyến du lịch được xem là bước quan trọng. Bởi việc thay đổi khí hậu, môi trường,… sẽ làm da bạn nhanh chóng xuống cấp nếu không được chăm sóc cẩn thận. Ngoài kem chống nắng là món đồ không thể thiếu thì mặt nạ dưỡng da, kem dưỡng ẩm, sữa rửa mặt… cũng được xem là “must-have” items.  Tuy vậy, thay vì phải mang theo cả tá đồ mỹ phẩm cồng kềnh, sao không thử điểm qua những loại mặt nạ dưỡng da “đa nhiệm” dưới đây? Bởi với sức mạnh đa năng, những loại mặt nạ này vừa dễ sử dụng vừa tiện lợi mang theo trong mọi hành lí.

*1. MẶT NẠ DẠNG LỎNG (PATTING WATER PACK)*
Mặt nạ dạng lỏng được xem là thế hệ mặt nạ mới với sự đột phá làm thay đổi quy trình đắp mặt nạ truyền thống của phái đẹp. Nếu như những loại mặt nạ khác sẽ cần 15 – 20 phút để thấm hết dưỡng chất thì với mặt nạ dưỡng da lỏng, quá trình này chỉ mất 20 – 30 giây. Nổi bật và được chị em tin dùng nhất chính là sản phẩm Blithe Soothing and Healing Green Tea Patting Splash Mask.





​
Với thành từ thiên nhiên, loại mặt nạ đến từ Hàn Quốc gây ấn tượng ban đầu với mùi trái cây ngọt ngào. Sau khi hòa trộn một nắp dung dịch vào khoảng 700ml nước, sử dụng bông mềm thấm dung dịch vừa pha rồi đắp lên mặt. Bạn có thể áp dụng luôn các bước chăm sóc da tiếp theo mà không cần làm sạch mặt. Chỉ trong thời gian cực ngắn và cách sử dụng tiện lợi, làn da sẽ trở nên sạch bóng, săn chắc và mịn màng hơn. Đặc biệt, loại mặt nạ dưỡng da này mang lại hiệu quả gần như 3 trong 1: vừa thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông, vừa làm sạch sâu và cấp nước cho biểu bì. Chính điều này đã tạo nên một sản phẩm thích hợp cho các chuyến du lịch của bạn.

*2. SỮA RỬA MẶT KIÊM MẶT NẠ TRỊ MỤN*
Mặc dù là dòng sản phẩm không còn mới lạ nhưng sửa mặt mặt kiêm mặt nạ trị mụn lại luôn làm hài lòng người dùng. Bởi với chức năng đa dạng, có thể giúp chị em tiết kiệm thời gian, tiền của nhưng hiệu quả vô cùng ấn tượng. Một trong những sản phẩm phải kể đến là Neutrogena Clear Pore Cleanser/Mask.





​
Sữa rửa mặt kiêm mặt nạ trị mụn, làm sạch lỗ chân lông Neutrogena nổi bật với hoạt chất trị mụn hiệu quả và công dụng hai trong một. Bạn có thể sử dụng sản phẩm này để rửa mặt trị mụn hay làm mặt nạ dưỡng da mụn đều thích hợp. Đó chính là những điểm cộng to đùng giúp tiết kiệm thời gian chăm sóc làn da. Nếu bạn đang tìm kiếm cho mình một sản phẩm trị mụn lại vừa làm sạch mặt hiệu quả thì hãy mạnh dạn dùng thử sản phẩm này.

*3. MẶT NẠ KIÊM TẨY DA CHẾT*
Để có được một làn da mịn màng không tì vết, ngoài các bước dưỡng da cần thiết thì việc tầy tế bào chết cũng không thể thiếu. Ngoài việc làm sạch da, tẩy tế bào chết sẽ làm cho làn da căng mịn và khỏe mạnh hơn. Và Prelab Toning Peeling Tap – sản phẩm nhận được tình cảm của đông đảo phái đẹp chính là “bạn đồng hành” mà bạn có thể mang theo trong hành lí.





​
Prelab Toning Peeling Tap là nước cân bằng da, serum, tẩy da chết được đựng trong từng miếng nhỏ và vô cùng tiện lợi, vệ sinh. Có độ pH là 5, dạng mặt nạ dưỡng da này có thể phù hợp với mọi làn da, kể cả da nhạy cảm. Ngoài ra, ưu điểm của loại mặt nạ này là khả năng thẩm thấu nhanh mà lại không làm bít lỗ chân lông, mang lại cho bạn làn da căng mịn và rạng ngời. Đặc biệt hơn, Toning Peeling Tap còn giúp đào thải độc tố trong da, làm mờ vết thâm, trị nám và tàn nhang nhờ có AHA và BHA.

*4. MẶT NẠ KIÊM KEM LÓT TRANG ĐIỂM*
Dành cho những cô nàng bận rộn, loại mặt nạ kiêm kem lót trang điểm mới ra mắt trên thị trường được cho là giải pháp tuyệt vời. Đúng với tên gọi, sau sử dụng loại mặt nạ này, làn da không chỉ được thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông mà còn trở nên căng bóng mềm mịn tự nhiên. Đó chính là sản phẩm E.L.F Primer Sheet Mask.





​
Nổi bật nhất trong thành phần mặt nạ chính là Sodium Hyaluronate và Niacinamide có khả năng “cung cấp” nước và ngăn ngừa các dấu hiệu lão hóa. Tiếp đó, nhờ vào chiết xuất rễ cam thảo, quả cam và đậu nành mà màng da sẽ được phục hồi và trắng hồng rạng rỡ. Chỉ sau 5 phút đắp sản phẩm, làn da sẽ được phủ 1 lớp kem lót mỏng trở nên sáng và căng bóng hơn. Đây cũng được xem là cách trang điểm dành cho các cô nàng muốn có lớp nền makeup trong suốt như sương.

*5. KEM DƯỠNG TRẮNG BAN ĐÊM KIÊM MẶT NẠ NGỦ*
Nếu những chuyến du lịch quá bận rộn mà quên mất chăm sóc bản thân, hãy tận dụng thời gian ban đêm để làm đẹp cho da. Trong đó, kem dưỡng trắng ban đêm kiêm mặt nạ ngủ được xem là giải pháp giúp phái đẹp trẻ hóa làn da chỉ sau một đêm. Và Sleeping Mask Vichy Ideal White là một sản phẩm có thể thực hiện hóa điều đó.





​
Mang công dụng kép 2 trong 1, sản phẩm này vừa là kem dưỡng trắng da, giảm thâm nám ban đêm, đồng thời là mặt nạ ngủ trắng da tự nhiên, sản phẩm. Sản phẩm chăm sóc da này chứa các chất làm dịu da để phục hồi làn da của bạn sau một đêm và để đạt được sự tươi tắn hơn vào sáng hôm sau.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

